# Whats it mean when a seller doesnt respond to your email?



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

Saw a nice red yearling for sal, asked if it was nice, i got "she is curious and likes to roam". I asked again if she is tame. and no reply. Looked to have Great color.


----------



## james.w (Aug 2, 2011)

Sometimes it will take a little time to get a response. Depending on if it was a wholesaler, shop owner, or private seller. Also don't always expect a herp that is sold as tame will be tame when you get it. If the husbandry isn't correct they could seem tame and than when you get it and set it up right it is a different animal, or they could be tame for the current owner, but just not like you for whatever reason.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh ok, Its a Va seller so it be cool to have a little road trip and have a good reason to waste some gas. There is a reptile show here in Va but its hit or miss on tegus, ball pythons seem to be the big seller most of the time.


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 3, 2011)

Could be sold and the seller isn't responding to emails about the animal any longer. Or the seller could feel that he answered the question and thought it was a duplicate.


----------

